# Green and blue vines??? Hep ID please



## KMS1989 (Oct 18, 2010)

I have a green vine looking thing trying to wrap around my colt coral..I'm not sure what it is can anyone help me ID it





Thanxx in advance for the advice


----------



## KMS1989 (Oct 18, 2010)

I also have a blue vine looking thing growing out of my LR...not sure what it is either


----------



## KMS1989 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Yay!!*

Ok I now know that the green vine thingy is a type of algae and the blue vine looking thing is some sponge that my friend put in b4 I bought it


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*oh*

good to hear...if your clean up crew doesnt remove the algae you can gently do so by hand...and in my opinion sponges are good...a sign of maturity...


----------

